# Are my hens sick?



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello everyone! New to raising chickens and am very excited to get started on this. I had originally intended on ordering some started hens online, but there is a major shortage right now so I had to find some locally. 

I purchased some hens from a local farm that was selling Production Reds. They are supposedly around a year old or so. 

I have had them for a little over 24 hours and while I was expecting the chickens to be docile, I wasn't quite expecting this. When I first put them into the run/coop they literally just sat there, even after I put food down. Finally after dark I had to carry them into the coop. 

The next morning I opened the door, had food and water out, and nothing. 

They literally sat in the coop all day, refusing to move. Late afternoon I grabbed one and carried him out of the coop and put him into the run. He pecked at the ground for a few minutes and then just layed down, finally walking back to the coop. 

This evening I just put some food into the coop and they seem mildly interested in it. 

I had noticed one of them had longer tail feathers that looked kind of moulting, and they all have pale combs and white in their ears. I had started to research this because I am worried they may be sick.

I can take some pictures tomorrow if needed but I am worried. So far no eggs, and they have barely moved for over 24 hours. 

Am I just being paranoid? Do hens take time to adjust after moving from one location to another?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens can become quite stressed when moved to a new place. They can even stress out moving them from one coop to another. Because of that, don't expect eggs for a while. 

But I am concerned about the pale combs. Were the combs pale when you bought them?

Side shots from closer if possible is helpful. You want to see nice round, bright eyes.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Have you noticed if they are drinking? The pale combs could be dehydration. You can try to make a mash from their food, add water until it's oatmeal consistency then put it right under their noses. If they are drinking, you can even water the mash down further until it's basically colored water and see if they'll take that.
You can also mash up some banana and see if they will eat that, or watermelon if you can find it. Just find something that they will eat. The banana will give them energy and help them adapt to their new surroundings, the watermelon will hydrate them, supply sugar for their blood stream and provide essential vitamins. They can't live on it of course but it might be what they need to kick them into gear and get them eating and moving around.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 2, they are walking around, eating, and drinking! No eggs, although as others said I shouldn't expect them right away due to the transfer.

Here is the one that looks the worse out of the group that I have. Namely the pale comb and white cheeks and tail feathers. Could it be a vitamin deficiency or dehydration like Sylie said?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look like they were battery hens. Birds used for egg laying only. Do you know where the people got the birds from?

I'm thinking they have kept in deplorable conditions. You usually only see shredded tail feathers like that when kept in a too small cage.

I would definitely worm them and treat for external parasites. Can you get me a pic of their legs? If they are only a year old their legs should be neat and tidy. As they get older the scales don't lay quite as flat, feet don't look as neat.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

Here are their legs. I had some looks from the wife when I told her I had to go outside and take pictures of the chickens legs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I laughed. Does she understand why you were doing that or did you leave her wondering?

Those feet and legs do not look like what I'd expect to see in a one year old bird. So, they are older. 

With care and sunlight, plenty of food and clean water and enough room the girls should perk up a ton in the next week.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

So they sold me some "laying hens" thats best laying days are behind them probably? That figures..

I'm just glad to know there isn't a sickness or something like that though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, probably. You'll probably get some eggs from them but not like you were expecting to get. 

Chances are they've always been cage kept and had no idea what to think of the open spaces you provided them. It's going to be quite an adjustment for them to be able to be chickens.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I would guess that Robin is right, they are older than a year, probably 2 yrs old, the legs don't look too bad on the scales end but I am a bit concerned about the one that isn't standing on her foot flat, the one with the brown tummy, it's her right leg and why are there so many huge rocks for them to walk on? You might think about getting rid of those, they could sprain their leg or cut their foot or something on them. They have a ligament that runs in a channel up the back of their leg from their foot, it slips out of that channel fairly easily and it's a gigantic pain the patoot to get back in properly as well as it's very painful for them both to have it slipped out and to get it put back in correctly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about not seeing the big picture. All I focused on were the girls and not the rocks they were standing on.

Sylie is right, they have to come out.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

The pine shavings I had ordered are unfortunately taking forever to get here. 

I have a rock yard, but I'll move the rocks out of their run. Thank you for that information, I didn't realize that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good on the rocks but how are they doing today? I would expect them to be more bright and more interested in their new world.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm glad that you are going to get the rocks out of the run, they'll appreciate it too. We all know how things go right now with the virus, shipping takes forever because everyone is ordering online to avoid the stores, I hope they get there soon.
How are they today? Any improvement at all? A little more active maybe?


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I'm glad that you are going to get the rocks out of the run, they'll appreciate it too. We all know how things go right now with the virus, shipping takes forever because everyone is ordering online to avoid the stores, I hope they get there soon.
> How are they today? Any improvement at all? A little more active maybe?


They are doing great now! Coming out every morning, they let me know how the feel if I am late letting them out! They come in every night, I'm on day two of their deworming medication, new pine shaving installed.

Still no eggs but they are doing much better, I bought some vitamins and oyster shell to give them as a supplement, and as crazy as it is, I believe I may see some more color in their combs. Maybe its just my imagination.

Thank you all for your advice, now hopefully we'll get some eggs soon. Or at least a week after they are done with their medication. lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so pleased you've updated us on the girls. It's always a pleasure to read someone giving those poor birds a real home. 

It probably isn't your imagination about the combs. They're getting what they need to help them be healthy so the combs will steadily darken up.

Eggs could as long as a month in coming. Maybe more. They've got some catching up to do. Oh, so you know, a small study was done and they did find a tiny amount of wazine in the eggs when birds were wormed. So, we now know that some drugs do cross over into the eggs.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

They thanked me this morning for their vitamins with an egg. I unfortunately had to toss it due to the deworming medication, but it's a good sign!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a large egg. Glad to know they are doing well enough to pay you back for the rescue.

How do they look? Are they acting more like chickens now?


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

They are looking much better, and acting like chickens. My wife even commented that their combs are getting darker, so I know it's not just my head.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love stories like yours. And I'm so glad you keep coming back to update us on how they're doing. Too few do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, guy, it's time to see how the girls look today. It will be great to see that those pale combs are a thing of the past with their new home.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

They are doing great! Combs are darkened, they are happy, eating out of my hand daily and laying every other day or so.

I expanded their run and performed a deep fill of pine shavings and they love digging around in it.

I started placing frozen bottles out for them during the hot days and also bought a 2 gallon water container for their rentacoop automatic chicken waterer.

I can tell they are happy, and I've since added 3 more to my flock.

I'll need to post some pictures of my new ones because I had ordered Rhode Island Reds, they said they were out and asked if I would be happy with ISA browns, but then the box said Red Sex Link. Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy to learn they are doing well. I hate to see poor birds like yours were when you first got them.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's a picture of the older hens and the new ones!


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's more!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that the same bird every time giving the photographer the critical eye? 

Amazing the difference in them from when they first came to your home. You'll be glad you have those pics to be able to look back when you question yourself on how bad they looked in the early going. 

Is that a rooster? Don't laugh, I'm not great at sexing other breeds.


----------



## Model98 (Mar 28, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Is that the same bird every time giving the photographer the critical eye?
> 
> Amazing the difference in them from when they first came to your home. You'll be glad you have those pics to be able to look back when you question yourself on how bad they looked in the early going.
> 
> Is that a rooster? Don't laugh, I'm not great at sexing other breeds.


It is the same bird!

I sure hope that isn't a rooster, it was sold to me as a pullet hen! lol

I bought the 3 extra about 7 weeks ago and no eggs yet, so now you have me nervous.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes they get it wrong when sexing young birds. With that much comb and that red it sure looks like you got yourself a boy.

I wouldn't worry about the lack of eggs just yet. Being moved can really throw them off. 

That one hogging the photos is liable to have a ton of personality and keep you entertained.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm not sure which picture you are asking about as a rooster but yes, there is definitely at least one rooster in these pictures.
On this page 2, picture 2, the one not eating out of your hand is a rooster, picture 4, the one eating out of your hand, rooster

and one last thing...OMG they look so amazing! They look so much better, way to go!!


----------

